# Game folder lost in window 7



## jhonepawell (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello Guys !!

I have a little problem with the Games Folder in Windows 7. It's does show me the rating, the wining and losing streak even for Windows Games like Hearts and solitaire and one more icon is added which is very strange.

Two or three days ago It's showed up all the game information completely fine.
How do I restore this folder settings ? Is there any ways to find it ?


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome to GTA Aquaria, hopefully, you keep fish 

I'm a techie but not yet familiar with Windows 7. Can still try a couple basic things from a 'Windows' standpoint.

a) if you haven't powered off your pc since the folder was working properly, try restarting your pc.

if that didn't work.

b) System Restore to a few days ago when the folder worked properly.

c) backtrack - did you install or uninstall any software since it worked last?
Reverse your changes.

Did you search Google to see if anyone else has had the issue ?

The weird icon, is there any info for it in Properties ?

Hopefully that been of some help until someone knowledgable in 7 comes along


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/index.php

Best PC forum ever. Solution guaranteed.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I checked that overclockers site last night, very cool for non-overclocking info as well


----------



## jefeca3649 (3 mo ago)

It never disappeared for me, I started playing online slots through my phone and making money, I accidentally found Brillx Casino - the official mobile version brillx.buzz/mobilnaya-versiya/ and decided to download and try to play, why not , because I heard that you can earn a lot of money by playing slot machines, I decided to try it and you know, I managed to earn a lot of money without any problems, I am very glad that I decided to try at brillx casino.


----------

